# Solved: XP pro Problems HELP!!!



## chess master (Jan 31, 2006)

Hello, I had an issue with a sound problem and could not get that resolved.
Since then I decided to in stall service pack 3 and my system went down. I have a dell demension 2350. I tried to install S3 and it was too long of a download, so i stopped and tried to uninstall. A window came up asking if I wanted to reboot, i clicked yes and restarted.The computer came back up and i got a message

STOP: C000021a[FATAL SYSTEM ERROR]
T he session manager initialization system process terminated unexpectedly with a status of 0xc000003a[0x000000000x00000000]
The system has been shut down.
Is there any way to get my system working again?
Do i need to reistall windows XP pro and if so WHAT IS THE EASIEST WAY TO REINSTALL. I have never installed win XPpro and I need help in doing so.
Do i also need to buy a new internal hard drive if there is no way to restart my original system? I would appreciate any help given..

Chess Master


----------



## Audrey Page (Mar 5, 2009)

I am having a similar problem. My computer won't let me boot to the desktop. I also downloaded service pack 3 and my computer's down. Microsoft tech support said I needed to flash my bios because my computer isn't recognizing my master or slave cd-rom drives. Therefore, I can't even boot from my installation cd. If I get mine figured out I will be sure to pass the solution on to you.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

chess master said:


> Hello, I had an issue with a sound problem and could not get that resolved.
> Since then I decided to in stall service pack 3 and my system went down. I have a dell demension 2350. I tried to install S3 and it was too long of a download, so i stopped and tried to uninstall. A window came up asking if I wanted to reboot, i clicked yes and restarted.The computer came back up and i got a message
> 
> STOP: C000021a[FATAL SYSTEM ERROR]
> ...


Tap F8 continuously after pressing the power button until you see a series of choices such as safe mode, safe mode with networking and try "Last Known Good Configuration" and see if you can boot back. If not try booting into safe mode with networking and let us know if you can.


----------



## chess master (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion. I have tried last good config, no luck. The only one on that page i have not tried is safe mode with networking. I will try and i will let u know what happens.

Thank again,

Chess Master


----------



## chess master (Jan 31, 2006)

Thank you.

Chess Master


----------



## Audrey Page (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey chess master! Just wanted to let you know that I tried the safe mode with networking. None of the options on that screen worked. Try going into your Bios and setting your booting order to cd-rom as your first boot. Insert your installation cd. Then shut down your computer. Restart with your installation disk already in the drive. If you're lucky you will see a screen that gives you an option to boot from your cd. If so, you are good to go. Me not so lucky. Let me know how it works out Ok. Email me.


----------



## chess master (Jan 31, 2006)

Hello Audrey, thanks for the reply. What i want to know is can i fix the problem without inserting the cd, my cd is packed away and not available at this time. Somebody out there has to know a way to solve this. I will keep you posted.

Chess Master


----------



## chess master (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi again ,I reinstalled windows XP and I have my system up and running. It was the quickest way i found to solve the problem. Please keep me posted on what you do to get your system up.

Thanks Again,

Chess Master


----------

